# Nitric and other Acids in Plastic Bottles- A definite NOT!



## The Refiner49er (Jan 26, 2012)

I wanted to open a new topic on proper storage of acids and invite any member to share their viewpoints or experiences. I learned of an interesting situation the other day I thought I would share, particularly with those who are fairly new to this industry or have a tendancy to improvise. I buy commercial grade nitric acid in bulk and gave some to a friend recently, he ended up putting in a 2 liter soda pop bottle (PETE) and after just two days even at a low ambient temperature, this is what happened...




The bottle on the left contained the nitric and was mostly filled, it was discolored as shown before opening but was still approximately the same size as original (the bottle on the right is for comparative purposes). However, once the lid was loosened the acid was forced out under pressure until probably half the contents were discharged. Fortunately my friend anticipated the issue and opened inside a secondary container, wore gloves and eye protection and was very careful; so no personal injury or uncontrolled spillage occurred.

HOWEVER... in the event this bottle had failed by itself from degradation, it may have ruptured and sprayed the contents randomly and over considerable distance, representing a very serious and dangerous situation to persons and property!

Most here already know that nitric acid should be stored in glass reagent bottles or stainless steel containers that are designed and intended for such use. I urge everyone to take the necessary measures and expense to correctly store and label and secure all refining chemicals, and for all safety considerations also educate all who may be around these activities, even those who may only be observing the processes.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure what happened but it looks like that bottle was exposed to heat. I've had bottles get brittle from nitric but never seen one shrink. I've got nitric acid i've had in a mt dew bottle for over a year now and it's still holding just fine besides being frosted.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 26, 2012)

That must be the problem. I have used Mt. Dew bottles to store my waste nitric for over 15 years. Never had a problem.

But at the same time I only use approved containers to store NEW nitric acid. 

Only used acid goes into the Mt. Dew bottles and only short term until I can get it into the waste treatment process containers.

Mt. Dew is all I drink. I have never tried a clear bottle so I have no input on them.

Tom C.


----------



## Geo (Jan 26, 2012)

i must agree that nitric acid (tech grade) will melt a soda bottle. and at 70% it doesnt take long, chilling slows the effect but the outcome looks like the bottle has been heated.


----------



## butcher (Jan 26, 2012)

I am careful how I store my used solutions, with some like nitric you can have some free acid still reacting with metals in solution, or sunlight can break down the free acid, capping these may create a pressure buildup, as NOx gas forms, this could explode some containers.

I usually save the containers new acid came in and reuse these. 
I have stored copper nitrate solutions in old HCl plastic containers, with no trouble.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Jan 27, 2012)

HDPE will hold well for a while. Plastic water jugs like those 5 gallon bottles won't hold acid. (strong oxidisers i.e. acids can break down the plastic into simpler oils)


----------

